# I don't feel there is anything wrong with me.



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

I love women....

Asian, black, white, brown whatever...

I have an absolutely awesome wife. A stunner, in my eyes a 10 :grin2: , but maybe honestly AT LEAST an 8+. When I see her walking past me with hair to the butt, I also thank God for Yoga pants. My current sex project is to have a threesome with her. I know three different girls that would be interested. I would only want one of them with her then play with both. No anal or stuff like that, SO what is the problem? My wife knows what I am up to as well. This is a mind-game to us. I love her to death and could not see a definite no as a deal breaker. Therefore, I have to make sure that doesn't happen and she DOES like girls to some extent. 

Typically, I work on this project a couple of hours a day. (!!); otherwise coach soccer, practice medicine and eat. Our sex life is awesome and plenty....

15 years ago I "was not like that"... I was in medical school, at times fell asleep over books, sometimes spilling glass in the process. MY EW (wife at that time) even told me she wanted to do a threeway with another medical student, a Japanese-Taiwanese girl. She was cute as hell, but I really could not wrap my head around anything but biochemistry. I didn't feel I had time to drink. I NEVER did pot. I even cut down on working out to stay alive in class. I remember a physiology exam where I had studied the entire week and WEEKEND BEFORE and barely got a C. Imagine studying all day and night for a month an it is still not enough. Not much time for sex, IMHO. EW did really was bad on this one, but the exam was actually "curved" later on after someone complained, so I ended up with a B. 

I have no clue, but my EW was always complaining that I didn't want to party, drink or whatever.. She was also medical student, but managed the pressure better. I remember we used to sneak into anatomy hall at 0400 in morning to see the cadavers. We used to go through autopsy rooms in morning when the new dead bodies came to see fresh stuff. It was a do or die, as I did medical school in Europe. 

Anyways, sometime during my early time, she had an affair with another guy in class AND a threesome with the Japanese girl. I was just not into sex at all at that time. I was on honors roll in the first semesters. I found a condom under the bed and my wife IMMEDIATELY accused me of cheating. I actually believed that it belonged to the former couple who lived here. 

So after this, I have become very different with women. I have a bad pride I try to harness and otherwise get very well along with women everywhere. It has also changed my view upon what is marriage!! Three years after my divorce I got a threesome with two other medical students, but fell asleep due to excess booze!! I had another one with another two girls, but they got me off so early that it wasn't even funny, LOL. 

Why am I saying all this? To offer MY perspective to how it changes us. I am great with my wife, but admit not all women would have put up with a man checking out girls in mall; talking about banging every friend she has and watching porn like a teenage boy.

Question to women, especially:


*Obviously my case is individual one, but did I dig too much into the books at the wrong time? I was good sexually and always got her off, but she wanted more? 

*She screwed me up for the rest of school, (blame blame) and I was always partying, chasing girls, and working out since then. Someone at some time said there "was a rumor" I was gay and people "had found out" she had cheated on me in a threesome.
Now, I only want a threesome with wifey and am slowly getting there. Otherwise, we are fine with business, kids and house. 
Is there any psychoanalysis on this?


*Is it more natural for a guy to want two girls than for a girl to want two guys?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Supposedly, you're a doctor. You tell us.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I will read this more after I have had a glass of bourbon.


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

Want a cautionary tale? Read my thread. I still can't believe we're still together sometimes. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/privat...icking-up-pieces-after-om-suicide-threat.html


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

DrSher said:


> Question to women, especially:
> 
> 
> **Obviously my case is individual one*, but did I dig too much into the books at the wrong time? I was good sexually and always got her off, but she wanted more?
> ...


It is natural for humans to be self-destructive...yes. 

Think carefully about this....eventually...during a threesome...or whatever it evolves to...someone will gently whisper to her..."If you were mine...I would NEVER share you"...


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

I know a girl who was in a fantastic marriage but like everyone they were looking for something to spice up the bedroom...decided to have a threesome. 
It destroyed them. They had a contract before with the three, everything was outlined..who do what and they even had a safe word. There is always one party more willing than the other and in this case it was the wife. She could not get passed seeing her husband turned on and with another woman.
Marriage up in flames.
So be careful with threesomes. Remember that women tend to be more emotionally involved in sex than men...not always the case but usually the norm. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Threesomes are the Russian Roulette of relationships. Sounds like you got a hot wife that you love and who loves you. No one deserves more than that. You are being greedy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I will read this more after I have had a glass of bourbon.


I went very British and had a cup of tea, instead.

You and your then wife went to gaze longingly at the new corpses as they had been brought in. Well, Dr Dude, whatever turns you on.

And she cheated on you in a threesome, now you want to have a threesome with your current wife.

Oh, look, folks! In the distance, isn't that the home of Dr and Mrs Sher, on the edge of town?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You spend a couple of hours a day on trying to get a threesome going? Is this in-between patients?

Why don't you just buy yourself a motorcycle and get on with your mid-life crisis.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> You spend a couple of hours a day on trying to get a threesome going? Is this in-between patients?
> 
> Why don't you just buy yourself a motorcycle and get on with your mid-life crisis.


I know right....a couple hours a day???

Salesmanship skills.....rated VERY Poor


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

Again, I have to disagree. Anecdotally, bad marriages may happen, but likelihood of the threesome triggering it all when understood and agreed upon is not proven to be significant as far as I have seen. In fact, very little studies exist over this, funnily enough, or maybe not.

It is the number one real fantasy of any guy I know and on the rise. Couples bringing on another girl for fun is THEM not YOU.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

@DrSher what do you think having this threesome with your wife will do for you? Honestly it seems like your really glorifying this act and thinking it's going to be this amazing religious experience or something... I mean you actually think about this multiple hours a day? What are you thinking about? How much of a man you are that you can get 2 hot chicks to sleep with you at the same time... So that means that says something about you as a person? I guess I don't get what your looking for or what you think you will feel when you do have a threesome, but I do know that having a threesome is not the answer to whatever it is your looking for.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

DrSher said:


> Again, I have to disagree. Anecdotally, bad marriages may happen, but likelihood of the threesome triggering it all when understood and agreed upon is not proven to be significant as far as I have seen. In fact, very little studies exist over this, funnily enough, or maybe not.
> 
> It is the number one real fantasy of any guy I know and on the rise. *Couples bringing on another girl for fun is THEM not YOU*.


I see the flaw in your sales program....right there. The sell will only come from a positive. 

The real uphill will be finding the positives to sell.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Why is this in CWI?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Why don't you try to sell your wife on the idea of a FFM by first offering her the opportunity to have a MMF?


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Why is this in CWI?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe it's starting in the right place. If it was started in Sex In Marriage...it would make it here eventually


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

There was a guy who showed up here not too long ago to report that his wife had cheated on him with another man at work. It was discovered in one of his posts on another site that he was the one who planted that thought in his wife's head. He said he would be turned on watching his wife with another man. He nurtured that fantasy for years until one day she texted him and said she was going for it. He tried to call her back and said he was not okay but she had turned the phone off. She then moved from one man to the next. They're now in the process of divorcing.

When your marriage blows up in the future because of your fantasy, I'm not going to shed one tear for you. Let me rephrase that: I'm going to laugh at you. Once you open that Pandora's Box, there's no going back.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Why is this in CWI?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can think of several reasons. And I bet you can, too!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I think you want a threesome because you might have underlying issues from your past. 
You said you changed after your ex wife had a threesome in college & you were not into sex at the time & after that you became very different with women. 
So in a way, you wanting a threesome now & being overtly expressing your sexuality (porn & checking out other women) is a form of self protection perhaps so you won't get cheated on & humiliation again. 






Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I can think of several reasons. And I bet you can, too!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We've had a bunch of threesomes - FMF, MFM - and it's all just been tremendously fun and exciting. We haven't had any problems as a result, and don't obsess about it or the next one (if there will even be one). As long as you are both in full agreement, without pressure, and discuss your issues and concerns thoroughly beforehand, even unpleasant surprises (not that we've had any of those) don't really have any lasting impact.

As for agreeing, sometimes one person has to take the lead in suggesting and exploring something new. However, if there is a definite NO at any point, then you don't keep pushing - it's time to go in a different direction, or maintain status quo. A maybe, an I-don't-know, etc., isn't a no, but is an appropriately cautious approach to be respected. How well it turns out depends a lot on your motivations in seeking this. If it's mostly about your fun than your partner's, then your priorities need adjusting. Yes, you can take turns in having YOUR fantasy met, as long as she gets hers, too.

So often this sort of thing is portrayed as the big scary monster that destroys a marriage, but most of the time it's just a fun interlude with no lasting meaning. You do hear more about the problem cases on sites like this. On the swinger sites, on the other hand, you hear about the many successes with just an occasional disaster (usually from a couple who didn't think it through first).


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Why don't you try to sell your wife on the idea of a FFM by first offering her the opportunity to have a MMF?



LOL. Oh yes. About as interested in that as watching a cow grazing.

Otherwise, I have cut the cords; we no no anal stuff, so nope..


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Some things should stay in the realm of fantasy. Be careful opening that box.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> I think you want a threesome because you might have underlying issues from your past.
> You said you changed after your ex wife had a threesome in college & you were not into sex at the time & after that you became very different with women.
> So in a way, you wanting a threesome now & being overtly expressing your sexuality (porn & checking out other women) is a form of self protection perhaps so you won't get cheated on & humiliation again.
> 
> ...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

As a matter of interest, what kind of medicine do you practice?


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

DrSher said:


> It is the number one real fantasy of any guy I know and on the rise


Perhaps so but it doesn't consume anywhere near almost 20% of our daily routine. Doc what you have is beyond an obsession. Doesn't sound healthy to me.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Most MFM threeways involve mild to heavy bi sexual activity.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MFM not gonna happen. Neither of us want that. 

With regards to obsession, I can walk and chew gum. I can ponder about the challenges and picking the right girl etc etc, while I give someone an injection, do muscle tests or have breaks. Some people have this and that as goals and because I have this , it is obsession??

No, I also had a goal to do an iron Man Triathlon and it took me 5 years after the plan to do it. I like challenges and so does wifey...


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you have a dietary preference for ungulates?


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

Catherine602 said:


> Do you have a dietary preference for ungulates?


 No, on the contrary My girls are cute and angelic looking. More like nymphs. This is as healthy a sex diet as you can get.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> As a matter of interest, what kind of medicine do you practice?


 I am a licensed practitioner of Medicine. That should be good enough for now. Otherwise, course residency and much more training, but why should I disclose that?


In any case, was this an attempt to discredit me, or genuine curiosity.. I haven't sensed a ton of great warm vibes from your side, so I assume the former. 

(But I could be wrong)


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Removed


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

DrSher said:


> I love women....
> 
> Asian, black, white, brown whatever...
> 
> ...


you are on a path to self destruction, obviously academic intelligence doesn't always guarantee common sense it seems.


YOur first wife hurt you badly, stop projecting this onto your current wife. You should get counselling instead of look for a threesome. I feel sorry for your wife.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DrSher said:


> I am a licensed practitioner of Medicine. That should be good enough for now. Otherwise, course residency and much more training, but why should I disclose that?
> 
> 
> In any case, was this an attempt to discredit me, or genuine curiosity.. I haven't sensed a ton of great warm vibes from your side, so I assume the former.
> ...


I am just a nosey parker. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Well....I have tried a threesome twice. I also thought it would be the coolest thing ever. The reality of it was honestly underwhelming to me. Just too much going on.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

NoChoice said:


> OP,
> I would not think that you would consider there to be anything wrong with you. It is perfectly normal to crave sex and multiple women so much so that you spend a sizable portion of your day thinking about it and planning it. It is normal and healthy to go "check out" all of the new cadavers in the morgue. It is perfectly normal to fantasize about your female patients as you examine them. You sir are the epitome of normalcy. Truly fascinating.


 You "Sir", don't know how to read. Obviously, you can parse whatever you want out of it, but besides that, what's your point? 
And nice juxtaposing with the "cadavers" there. You clearly have no clue what you are talking about. Your irony/sarcasm/ridicule is pathetic as well.


Anyways.. NO problem, to each his own.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

aine said:


> you are on a path to self destruction, obviously academic intelligence doesn't always guarantee common sense it seems.
> 
> 
> YOur first wife hurt you badly, stop projecting this onto your current wife. You should get counselling instead of look for a threesome. I feel sorry for your wife.


 No need to feel sorry about anything. She is fine and this is going on it's tracks. The cliché of academic intelligence vs. common sense" is a typical loser/hater argument, IMHO. It is funny how all the beta-talk comes out simply by discussing this. As if I am so unique.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DrSher said:


> You "Sir", don't know how to read. Obviously, you can parse whatever you want out of it, but besides that, what's your point?
> And nice juxtaposing with the "cadavers" there. You clearly have no clue what you are talking about. Your irony/sarcasm/ridicule is pathetic as well.
> 
> 
> Anyways.. NO problem, to each his own.


You asked this question in your original post:-


> Is there any psychoanalysis on this?


Not here. Even those here who are qualified to psychoanalyse you would not do so based on the scant information that you have given us.

However, I can say that yes, in my opinion, you do need psychoanalysis. 

Dr Sher, you tell us you are in Seattle. Please check out this link:-

Family & Marriage Counseling in Washington, WA


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

So basically your second wife "owes" you a threesome to pay a debt you feel the first wife incurred and you didn't get her to pay. 

And you are before being really open to your wife about wanting this threesome feeling out other women who would be willing to sleep with you? Huh.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Does the breeze that wafts in from the river disturb your outdoor domesticity?


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

NoChoice said:


> OP,
> I would not think that you would consider there to be anything wrong with you. It is perfectly normal to crave sex and multiple women so much so that you spend a sizable portion of your day thinking about it and planning it. It is normal and healthy to go "check out" all of the new cadavers in the morgue. It is perfectly normal to fantasize about your female patients as you examine them. You sir are the epitome of normalcy. Truly fascinating.


 You are coming with some strong accusations here. You are saying I am being inappropriate to my patients. In order to properly tag onto talking points, you say I am acting unprofessionally. You are also insinuating I am practicing necrophilia. Both accusations are something that can strip a physician of his/her license if true. All the haters just want to read snippets they like and parse it out. 

It should be understood that there no demands here. As far as I am concerned, this is not something you lay out in the open right away. It could make her feel forced to commit an answer and reflexively say NO before it is discussed well. 

Another thing is, why is this thread in infidelity? There is no infidelity here? Has not been and will not be. If I can't get it, I will accept that. However, I don't give up easy... 

I very much doubt you would this to my face. According to clowns like yourself, all physicians should be eek, silent and neutered whuzzes that only do missionary every Thursday night. 

I have a great life; am very well appreciated by those I take care of with a wife to match. If you want to be a high-minded blowhard that is fine, just know you cannot insult people like this in RL without consequences.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you prefer ancient wood, worn stone or modern steel conveyances.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DrSher said:


> You are coming with some strong accusations here. You are saying I am being inappropriate to my patients. In order to properly tag onto talking points, you say I am acting unprofessionally. You are also insinuating I am practicing necrophilia. Both accusations are something that can strip a physician of his/her license if true. All the haters just want to read snippets they like and parse it out.
> 
> It should be understood that there no demands here. As far as I am concerned, this is not something you lay out in the open right away. It could make her feel forced to commit an answer and reflexively say NO before it is discussed well.
> 
> ...


 @NoChoice was only commenting on points you raised in your original post, @DrSher.

And for ease of reference I will provide you with a link to the rules that govern posting on TAM: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...es-coping-infidelity-section-please-read.html

Also, you asked this question:


> Another thing is, why is this thread in infidelity?


This thread is in the TAM Coping With Infidelity sub-section *because that is where you posted it.*

If you wish to have it moved to a more appropriate sub-section of TAM, a moderator will be more than happy to help you move it somewhere else.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> @NoChoice was only commenting on points you raised in your original post, @DrSher.
> 
> And for ease of reference I will provide you with a link to the rules that govern posting on TAM: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...es-coping-infidelity-section-please-read.html
> 
> ...


 NC was dragging in necrophilia and sexual harassment into this, even though he very well could understand what I meant. 

NC thought he/she was being cute and witty here, but just demonstrated the limitations his/her intellectual honesty. This was "micro aggression", LOL. A pure jackass, IMHO.

IU thought I posted it in sex and marriage. Yes, Please move it there. Thanks


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Your wife already knows of your fantasy. If she were interested, you would have participated by now. What you are doing in trying to break her down and convince her to go along is not the act of a loving husband. It is the act of a selfish husband. What will you do if she does finally relent and then absolutely hates the experience? Don't you think she's going to blame you and despise you? What will you do if the experience doesn't live up to your expectations?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DrSher said:


> NC was dragging in necrophilia and sexual harassment into this, even though he very well could understand what I meant.
> 
> NC thought he/she was being cute and witty here, but just demonstrated the limitations his/her intellectual honesty. This was "micro aggression", LOL. A pure jackass, IMHO.
> 
> IU thought I posted it in sex and marriage. Yes, Please move it there. Thanks


I can't move it. You need to ask a moderator to do this.

And do please watch the name calling, it is against the rules.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

OK so your current wife likes other women? 
Is she bisexual or have those tendencies? 
If you guys are so open with each other sexually then why haven't you both had a threesome yet? 
Is she saying she likes other women to please you? 

Have you guys had a discussion on a threesome, what were her views on it? 

This thread needs to be moved to the Sex in Marriage section, unless you're thinking about a threesome with other women & not including your wife. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> This is partly why I avoid going to the doctor, unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> I've also worked in different doctor's offices, in different jobs.
> 
> ...


So what doctors have perversions and issues? So what if you have to disrobe in front of one of them? So what if they *gasp* gossip about you after you're gone?

Are you that insecure about yourself that you have that much concern, to the point that you avoid seeking needed medical treatment?

You need medical care, they provide it, you go about your life and they go about theirs. Just because they might have different sexual desires than you doesn't make them any less competent or moral. 

Who gives a rat's ass what's going on inside the mind of some stranger that you're going to visit with perhaps 20 minutes, who will give you a diagnosis, and a treatment and then you move on with your life?

That's a reason to avoid going to the doctor?

Makes me seriously question the mentality of the average planetary inhabitant. 

We're all screwed up in one way or another, it's just a matter of degree.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't get this post. If I had a wife like the OP describes there would be NO WAY I would ever want a threesome with her. Come to think of if I would never want one anyway, not my cup of tea.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@DrSher You said:


> I don't feel there is anything wrong with me.


This implies that either someone you know who is aware of your situation does think there is something wrong with you.

Or that you suspect that there is something wrong with you, but are refusing to really acknowledge the possibility.

I think this is where you are, Doctor...


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

DrSher said:


> *I love women....
> 
> Asian, black, white, brown whatever...*
> 
> ...


OP,
For the record I never accused you of anything. I made comment regarding the bolded sections above. You asserted necrophelia, not I, you asserted inappropriate behavior towards your patients, not I. Perhaps you felt the need to, I cannot say for sure.

In any event, I now believe you to be insincere, disingenuous and too immature and will therefore remove my comments from your thread. You indicated that you were able to chew gum and walk at the same time, were you chewing gum when you posted here because you may be diverting too many cognitive resources to chewing leaving insufficient resources to even post in the proper section much less proper content. I hope you got whatever it is you wanted from this.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

NoChoice said:


> DrSher said:
> 
> 
> > *I love women....
> ...


 No problem. You can say what you want, but trying to interject the anatomy lab and my professional interaction with my patient standard is dishonest. Your parsing here is simpleton and your excuse pathetic.

Anyways, good you let me be then and I will try doing the same unless I reply something by accident.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

DrSher said:


> *Obviously my case is individual one, but did I dig too much into the books at the wrong time? I was good sexually and always got her off, but she wanted more?


not sure why you're still wondering about this however many years later.

sh-t happens, it didn't work out and you married another woman.

the past is gone so why worry about it?



DrSher said:


> *She screwed me up for the rest of school, (blame blame) and I was always partying, chasing girls, and working out since then. Someone at some time said there "was a rumor" I was gay and people "had found out" she had cheated on me in a threesome.
> Now, I only want a threesome with wifey and am slowly getting there. Otherwise, we are fine with business, kids and house.
> Is there any psychoanalysis on this?


are you gay? why do you care?

what does "getting there" mean regarding a threesome? is there an "almost threesome"?

you don't seem fine.



DrSher said:


> *Is it more natural for a guy to want two girls than for a girl to want two guys?


no


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> I am also a high end personal trainer and have gotten women from way above 200 and down to 110(5'3)


So which one is it. OP? 

Are you a high end personal trainer who bags all kinds of hotties like you brag on the other thread or are you a "man in the medical profession" married to a "solid 10" who was done wrong by his ex wife and that affected how he got along with women?

Because those seem like two different stories.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> @DrSher You said:
> 
> *This implies that either someone you know who is aware of your situation does think there is something wrong with you.
> *
> Or that you suspect that there is something wrong with you, but are refusing to really acknowledge the possibility.


I'm pretty curious about the answer to this question -Doc.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why are people even engaging with this........................person?? Instead of hitting the POST button, use the REPORT button.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Why are people even engaging with this........................person?? Instead of hitting the POST button, use the REPORT button.


I don't follow you. Why is this thread any different from the thousands of others asking for advice?

Just because it's written by a person who states they work in the medical field? As if that somehow makes them less human and less prone to sexual fetishes or mental issues or personality disorders?


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

Starstarfish said:


> So which one is it. OP?
> 
> Are you a high end personal trainer who bags all kinds of hotties like you brag on the other thread or are you a "man in the medical profession" married to a "solid 10" who was done wrong by his ex wife and that affected how he got along with women?
> 
> Because those seem like two different stories.


 Hold on!! Don't be MORE ridiculous now. Where do u get "bag all kinds of hotties" from? Again, are you insinuating that I am having sex with my high end clients and cheating on my wife? What is wrong with your ability to read?? Are you so illiterate and uneducated that you can only rant, hyperbole, spin and be a phony? Do you think I would get paid in throes and receive referred people all the time if I were a fraud? thought women were the ones with the best parietal lobes.

I am able to exchange ides and have a philosophy I have professional integrity, but then again, maybe you think that is the same as being conform, I don't know...

Then it is reading comprehension. Don't drink and read!! Or, as they probably should be told in Seattle: Don't SMOKE and read!! Where did I say I was married to a solid 10? 
*************************************************

Your pathetically clumsy attempt to nail me as some braggart, pervert or retard is your own projection, I think. And you have been reading and analyzing my texts too. I don't know who is the pervert here, but it ain't me.

Also FYI, it is possible to be a physician; Have English as 4th language; be a top level soccer coach; athletic trainer; have a doctorate in exercise science and be crazy about women all at the same time. It CAN be done. You just have to stretch mind and soul wide wide wiiiide. It is also possible to interact with the sex without checking her out. 

Finally, I have never said my ex was a 10, more like a 7+ or so.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MarriedDude said:


> I'm pretty curious about the answer to this question -Doc.


 I (honestly) don't follow here. What is the question to
what?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Um ... at what point did I say you were sleeping with your clients? The fact that you keep screaming about that makes me concerned.

I want to know if you are a doctor as you are claiming on this thread or a "high end personal trainer" those are two different things. So you are lying in one of these threads, so which one?



> Where did I say I was married to a solid 10?





> I have an absolutely awesome wife. A stunner, in my eyes a 10 , but maybe honestly AT LEAST an 8+


I'm sorry, maybe it was the "solid" part that was my hyperbole, but you did make sure to explain in this first post how hot your wife is. 



> I work with females that have a "perfect" 10 body and complain about problems doing back flips!!


Ah, there I got confused with you describing your female co-workers as perfect 10s. Where is this doctors office, I need to visit!

And what is with all these fabulously rich men with these hot wives and great jobs with all this time to sit around on TAM and complain to the plebs? Aren't there like ... yacht parties to go to our something?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DrSher said:


> Hold on!! Don't be MORE ridiculous now. Where do u get "bag all kinds of hotties" from? Again, are you insinuating that I am having sex with my high end clients and cheating on my wife? What is wrong with your ability to read?? Are you so illiterate and uneducated that you can only rant, hyperbole, spin and be a phony? Do you think I would get paid in throes and receive referred people all the time if I were a fraud? thought women were the ones with the best parietal lobes.
> 
> I am able to exchange ides and have a philosophy I have professional integrity, but then again, maybe you think that is the same as being conform, I don't know...
> 
> ...


So in fact you are like my wife? You are not merely a Doctor! You are a Doctor Doctor! 

That's pretty neat and not all that common. 

I think we are all getting off on the wrong footing, here.

Sooo.... let's all chill..... :sleeping:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> I don't know who is the pervert here, but it ain't me.


I never said the word pervert. So either you are confusing me for another poster or you've got some serious projection going on.

But then, I'm not the one trying to convince my husband to get into a threesome, so ...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

DrSher said:


> Also FYI, it is possible to be a physician; Have English as 4th language; be a top level soccer coach; athletic trainer; have a doctorate in exercise science and be crazy about women all at the same time. It CAN be done. You just have to stretch mind and soul wide wide wiiiide. It is also possible to interact with the sex without checking her out.


Actually, OP, it really CAN'T be done and at the same time have hours in the day to scheme and plan that threesome.

You need to start properly prioritizing. If you didn't have all that other stuff in your life, you would have figured out this pesky 'threesome' problem a very long time ago.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

DrSher said:


> I (honestly) don't follow here. What is the question to
> what?


 @DrSher You said:
Quote:
*I don't feel there is anything wrong with me.*


This implies that either someone you know who is aware of your situation does think there is something wrong with you.

Or that you suspect that there is something wrong with you, but are refusing to really acknowledge the possibility.

The way you titled your thread...would appear to imply..that at some point it was implied, alluded to, other outright stated...by you or others...that your desire for a threesome may be wrong....Where did that come from...Is the question


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

alte Dame said:


> Actually, OP, it really CAN'T be done and at the same time have hours in the day to scheme and plan that threesome.
> 
> You need to start properly prioritizing. If you didn't have all that other stuff in your life, you would have figured out this pesky 'threesome' problem a very long time ago.


It can totally be done....Just avoid time wasting sleep...

You can sleep when you are dead. You will either become a master of time, space and dimension...or have a psychotic episode.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DrSher said:


> Again, I have to disagree. Anecdotally, bad marriages may happen, but likelihood of the threesome triggering it all when understood and agreed upon is not proven to be significant as far as I have seen. In fact, very little studies exist over this, funnily enough, or maybe not.
> 
> It is the number one real fantasy of any guy I know and on the rise. Couples bringing on another girl for fun is THEM not YOU.


How would you react if your wife said that she wanted a MFM threesome?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DrSher said:


> No, on the contrary My girls are cute and angelic looking. More like nymphs. This is as healthy a sex diet as you can get.


Your girls?

Have you discussed with them the idea of them being in a 3some with your wife?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

What exactly was the question again? Or is this just some thread trying to brag about someone's immoral, self-gratifying sexual fantasy pursuit?

If the OP is asking if it is okay, it depends on which viewpoint you come from. From a moral standpoint it is not okay to bring another person into the marriage bed. From a worldly viewpoint it is okay. After all, almost anything is okay.

The doctor has some issues, whether he wants to own up to them or not. For the most part, however, I think everybody has some sort of issue.

Personally, I wouldn't do it because I don't want anybody else touching my wife, whether man or woman. Who's to say that once the fantasy is done that one spouse or the other won't have feelings for the third person beyond just sexual? You are playing with emotions that sometimes people have no control over.

As to this being adultery? YES it is:

Adultery: voluntary sexual intercourse between a married person and someone other than his or her lawful spouse.

It doesn't matter whether permission is given or not. Personally, it would always be in the back of my mind. "She fooled around with another person. Who's to say she wouldn't do it again WITHOUT my permission." Once that bridge is crossed there's no turning back.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> How would you react if your wife said that she wanted a MFM threesome?



LOL, what kind of talk is this? That would not happen. None of us is into that stuff. I've honestly never had a girl ask about that. 

In any case, the tables got turned today!!!! She says she wants to and she has already picked a friend I wasn't ware of from the gym in another state (we lived 5 years ago)..

I honestly got caught by surprise of this, don't know why...

This was very surprising... I'm not even cheering now. It feels great, but I am just shaken up..

For what it's worth, nobody else knows about this.

At this time, she is looking into the drive. I don't know. This is intriguing. Maybe it is a joke too. She is looking kind of funny at me...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Luvher4life said:


> What exactly was the question again? Or is this just some thread trying to brag about someone's immoral, self-gratifying sexual fantasy pursuit?


Pretty much.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> So in fact you are like my wife? You are not merely a Doctor! You are a Doctor Doctor!
> 
> That's pretty neat and not all that common.
> 
> ...


"doctor doctor"??

My wife has no PhD, but do have three post-graduate fellowships.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

DrSher said:


> In any case, the tables got turned today!!!! She says she wants to and she has already picked a friend I wasn't ware of from the gym in another state


Wow doc things seem to be happening unbelievably fast. 

I'm sure that it's only a matter of time before we're given the details blow by blow.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DrSher said:


> "doctor doctor"??
> 
> My wife has no PhD, but do have three post-graduate fellowships.[/QUOTE
> 
> My wife has two PhDs. Which is why she would be Doctor, Doctor.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MarriedDude said:


> @DrSher You said:
> Quote:
> *I don't feel there is anything wrong with me.*
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, I see. Sorry, we overeducated slobs can be slow sometimes....

Yes, this is a topic I have reflected over deeply. Nobody has ever told me anything or suggested anything. I never talk about these things. Privately, I only spend time with my wife; train my kids in soccer; exercise&eat and some sex of course...

I have a degree in Biblical studies (Double major with biology) and have a huge chunk of philosophy and human sexuality as part of furthering my education. There was one class in Biblical Studies where there were two strippers in the class, or, like I prefer to say: Two very bright, articulate and interesting women, who happened to be cute and happened to be former adult actresses. We even had a discussion about this in one class and a group study, but my wife wanted to have some input about that, so I chose my old friend that was doing vocational education. This is not a simple thing to understand to me. I try wrapping my mind over why I find this so attracting as well. My wife is gorgeous, funny, cute and smart as hell. To say it like that, it is not ME that would be able to pressure HER into anything. 

Therefore, is a huge thinking and viewpoint thing for me. I am not looking for anyone's approval or not here and am not saying this is an example great family values either. However, is it great family values for both of us to be gone folks and have the kids home and stuck with grandma??

We both have very bad conscience for not having time for our kids, but I digress..


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Puts a new meaning to the phrase "Find something you like to do and figure out how to make money doing it".


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> My wife has two PhDs.





WOW!! I busted everything for my PhD. Almost lost my erections for a while as exhausted as it was. 

Your wife is smart. Mine is too... TOO smart..

This is the third time she has really tuned the tables on me..


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

Mclane said:


> Wow doc things seem to be happening unbelievably fast.
> 
> I'm sure that it's only a matter of time before we're given the details blow by blow.


 I am not sure what is going on...

Have seen the girl before and that is not the issue. She is scheduling time off and everything. I am really caught "with pants down here in a way. 

Feel totally counterpunched and taken by surprise. I don't want to do a threesome at this point...:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::scratchhead::scratchhead::rules::cone4::rant::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf:

Need some time off here. I know my wife well. What is she up to?! I'm gonna tell her there is no way we can go next weekend and I have a huge game coming up. ??????????


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

DrSher said:


> Ahhhh, I see. Sorry, we overeducated slobs can be slow sometimes....
> 
> Yes, this is a topic I have reflected over deeply. Nobody has ever told me anything or suggested anything. I never talk about these things. Privately, I only spend time with my wife; train my kids in soccer; exercise&eat and some sex of course...
> 
> ...


Based on your self-reported (repeatedly...self-reported) quantity of education...I am confused, as to how you could have such a loose grasp on the language...I mean, even if English was not your first language...The quantity of study you have completed should have provided you with the articulative skills of an English Prep-School headmaster. 

I did note, while reading your discourse...that you didn't actually answer the question put. You merely stated that you are both not seeking approval for your viewpoint and questioning its ability to be reconciled with a nebulous idea of "family values". 

It matters little to me...I just thought it would be interesting to find out exactly how you found yourself at this point.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@DrSher have you ever wondered if you might be on the high functioning segment of the Autistic Spectrum Disorder line?

Just wondered, with your very large -and different- collection of degrees, doctorates and the like.

Would I be right in thinking that each of your qualifications, interests and fields of endeavour are all treated with equal enthusiasm and alacrity?

If so this may be related to the ASD, should it be there.

Just thought you might be interested in that possibility.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> @DrSher have you ever wondered if you might be on the high functioning segment of the Autistic Spectrum Disorder line?
> 
> Just wondered, with your very large -and different- collection of degrees, doctorates and the like.
> 
> ...


Totally reminds me of my oldest boy


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

MarriedDude said:


> Based on your self-reported (repeatedly...self-reported) quantity of education...I am confused, as to how you could have such a loose grasp on the language...I mean, even if English was not your first language...The quantity of study you have completed should have provided you with the articulative skills of an English Prep-School headmaster.
> 
> I did note, while reading your discourse...that you didn't actually answer the question put. You merely stated that you are both not seeking approval for your viewpoint and questioning its ability to be reconciled with a nebulous idea of "family values".
> 
> It matters little to me...I just thought it would be interesting to find out exactly how you found yourself at this point.


 Not sure what you mean, but I am always commended on my language and I deal with lots of people, remember? 

I have no education done in United States besides medical training and education. My English vocabulary is good and I have no problems communicating, but maybe you are correct. I don't write very well. 

Believe me, Not learning English until you are 14-16 and not speaking it until your 30's is not making me into a Shakespearean poet. However, throw me a topic of philosophy and science and I will take the field with you.. Otherwise, I speak at least 8 languages fluently due to heritage and circumstance. It is really English that I am becoming best in now, but yes you are right. A skilled scholar in English will have a hard time endorsing my essays as reading material in grade school for purpose of improving English.

The questions were raised as open-thinking semi-Socratic reflections, mostly to hear if others had any thoughts or inputs. 
Since it is not incredible rare thing today, it would be reasonable to assume there would be someone who had something to say. And it has been.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Mclane just sent you a pm!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

DrSher said:


> No, on the contrary My girls are cute and angelic looking. More like nymphs. This is as healthy a sex diet as you can get.


You have sex with them?? Before you eat them or after?


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

DrSher said:


> I am not sure what is going on...
> 
> Have seen the girl before and that is not the issue. She is scheduling time off and everything. I am really caught "with pants down here in a way.
> 
> ...




See what happens when you poke a bear? My opinion is that's she is playing mind games with you. As an example
One way to get a toddler to stop asking for the piece of cake is to just give it to them, then they don't want it anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

citygirl4344 said:


> See what happens when you poke a bear? My opinion is that's she is playing mind games with you. As an example
> One way to get a toddler to stop asking for the piece of cake is to just give it to them, then they don't want it anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


are correct. I DID poke the bear an REALLY got thrashed, LOL.

My mission is achieved. Better late than never. 

LOL, I really DID feel like a toddler, LOL.

I now ends this chapter as far as open discussion goes. I think it has really made me think a lot.. My wife wants us to go on a balloon ride only me and her once the sky is clear. I am very humbled by this achievement. It has definitely taught me a lot of new things life, women and my wife. 


When in doubt, turn the tables, it appears...

:grin2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

STD tests. One can't be too careful, can one?

And you will know the use of condoms does not guarantee safe sex vis-a-vis STDs.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Wait, so your wife agrees to a threesome & now you don't want it? 

I stand by my first statement, that you still have trust issues from your past relationships. 
You have been overtly expressing your other interests in different women is a form of self protection, so your Wife spends all her time worrying about keeping you interested & not cheating like your first wife. 

You need a strong foundation in a marriage to have a threesome. 
Be careful that foundation doesn't crumble into dust...


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------

